# Help wit Hybrid martial arts



## That-a-Way (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks to my last post I discovered (formally) the existance of hybrid martial arts. The only one I knew was MMA and JKD, but I did not officially know they were a different "category". Now I find out there are plenty more.

The ones I know so far and interest me are:

JKD
Kajukembo
Bartitsu
MCMAP (not that useful to me, because of all the firearm training and whatnot)
Systema (same as MCMAP)
Shin Atemi (seems too rare, and probably hard to find a good school)
Shooto
I'm finding it a bit hard to get good information on all of them, so I figured I'd ask the ones that know best. My main interest is that it includes weapon training, specially sword training, and wanted to know which one of the ones on the list do that. I'm pretty sure Sooto doesn't, but it has a lot of good elements, and I'm not certain about JKD and Bartitsu. Right now I'm inclined to do JKD. Any info you can provide will be very useful. Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 1, 2017)

Which ones of these do you have near to you that you can go and train in?


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 1, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Which ones of these do you have near to you that you can go and train in?



Not near near, but near enough, Kajukembo, JKD and Bartitsu. Coincidentally those are the ones I like the most. Shooto is just about pure curiosity


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't believe any of the ones you listed will normally include sword work. Bartitsu has techniques for using a walking stick. Some Kajukembo and some JKD schools may include stick and knife work, but you'd need to check with the individual instructor whether they include those in the curriculum.


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 1, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't believe any of the ones you listed will normally include sword work. Bartitsu has techniques for using a walking stick. Some Kajukembo and some JKD schools may include stick and knife work, but you'd need to check with the individual instructor whether they include those in the curriculum.



Yeah that's for sure. I just wanted to make sure I was not wasting my time. Is is correct to assume that JKD focuses more on striking than grappling? Do the others? Thanks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 1, 2017)

If you are interested in sword specifically, then you would be best off looking for a school that teaches a traditional method.  What kind of sword you are looking for would dictate the type of school.  There is Japanese sword, Chinese sword, European sword, and others.  

Hybrid methods probably won't teach sword or, if they do, I would suspect it would not be taught well.  There are a lot of schools that do some sword as an add-on, and it is usually garbage.  I recommend you avoid those.

A school that teaches traditional Japanese sword may focus on that exclusively.  A traditional chinese Kung fu school may include sword as part of the training.  And the re-created European arts generally teach sword as one of several topics that may train.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 1, 2017)

A lot of medievil fighting looks hybrid. Unless they were also doing BJJ back in the day.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 1, 2017)

drop bear said:


> A lot of medievil fighting looks hybrid. Unless they were also doing BJJ back in the day.



Dog brothers which is sort of not sort of a style do sword.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 1, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> Not near near, but near enough, Kajukembo, JKD and Bartitsu. Coincidentally those are the ones I like the most. Shooto is just about pure curiosity



Shooto is sport.

Who is teaching the Bartitsu?


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 1, 2017)

No I'm not interested specifically in sword arts. I just think of it as a cool addition. My main interest are the hybrid arts. Ground fighting, strikes, etc.

I don't know who specifically teaches Bartitsu, I just saw a couple of schools. Haven't researched them really. I just found out about this honestly.

Edit: Those videos look awesome


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 1, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> No I'm not interested specifically in sword arts. I just think of it as a cool addition. My main interest are the hybrid arts. Ground fighting, strikes, etc.
> 
> I don't know who specifically teaches Bartitsu, I just saw a couple of schools. Haven't researched them really. I just found out about this honestly.
> 
> Edit: Those videos look awesome



These are the only legitimate places teaching it.  Where can I study Bartitsu?


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 2, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> These are the only legitimate places teaching it.  Where can I study Bartitsu?



Oh yeah I saw that. It even says there is no school in Argentina. Shame. I guess Bartitsu is off the list. Probably the same goes for Kajukembo. I gues I'll try to see if there is any good JKD school. Thanks!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 2, 2017)

So if your interested in striking and grappling why are you not looking at mma?


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 3, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> So if your interested in striking and grappling why are you not looking at mma?



Basically two reasons:

I wanted something with weapons ( I includes Shin Atemi and Shooto because I didn't know much about them. Still don't but it's irrelevant, since there are probably no schools at all here)
I think of MMA as a sport that allows different arts to compete and not an art in itself (this one is probably wrong)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 3, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> I think of MMA as a sport that allows different arts to compete and not an art in itself (this one is probably wrong)


This is a matter of some debate. MMA started out as a way for fighters to test different martial arts against each other. It has since evolved quite a bit. Fighters figure out what methods work in that context and train accordingly, rather than trying to prove that one particular art is better than another. Some people believe it has reached the point of becoming a distinct art in itself (which happens to draw on techniques and training methods from a variety of older arts) while others just still think of it as a sporting competition format.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 5, 2017)

Pick the one you like and nearest you kajukenpo is awesome to study


----------



## That-a-Way (Apr 5, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Pick the one you like and nearest you kajukenpo is awesome to study



Yeah to be honest the Bartitsu place is almost definitely crap. And the Kajukembo... Meh. The art is too unpopular here, probably all the schools are trash. My best shots are JKD and Krav Maga. MMA if everything else fails.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 8, 2017)

That-a-Way said:


> My main interest is that it includes weapon training, specially sword training, and wanted to know which one of the ones on the list do that. I'm pretty sure Sooto doesn't, but it has a lot of good elements, and I'm not certain about JKD and Bartitsu. Right now I'm inclined to do JKD. Any info you can provide will be very useful. Thanks!



The sword is a universe of learning all on its own imo.... If you are serious about learning sword, you should spend some real time, e.g. 2 o 5 years, doing nothing substantive but learning a sword art. Kendo, Iaido, etc.  Doing things this way leads to a quicker learning of real skill.

Which, combined with my own weirdness abut spending time with a weapon I'm most likely not going to have with me the time I really need it, is why I've not done any sword.


----------

